# Laser Pico vs. Hobie Bravo



## ppjra (Apr 17, 2012)

I am looking to buy either the Pico or Bravo. One concern is rigging each boat. Since the boat will stored on the shore of a reservoir in a remote area, all parts will need to be removed each time. Any suggestions.


----------



## benjiwoodboat (Aug 6, 2007)

The Pico was easy to rig, drop the mast in a hole, unroll main, attach sheet, go sailing.


----------



## talyn1 (Nov 11, 2011)

The pico was the first boat I learned to sail on and I had to rig it each time
takes all of two minutes


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I had a pico and a Hobie Wave (the next bigger hobie after the Bravo) The Pico was extremely easy to rig and though it wasnt as fast as the cat, it was a much better boat to learn to sail on because it has all the same controls as a larger boat - it has a sheet, vang, outhaul, downhaul and simple traveller. The Hobie was just as easy to rig but ONLY IF YOU CAN LEAVE THE MAST UP!!!! If the Bravo is anything like the Wave, it is technically possible to put the mast up singlehanded but in reality it is a pain right in the ass. You need two people to do it easily or fast.


----------



## Spyeder (Mar 2, 2018)

This is a very old string, but it has some nasty info that I thought should be corrected.

A bravo is EXTREMELY fast to set up. The mast is NOTHING like the Wave. It requires a single person to raise the mast. I usually do it with a single hand and often in the water. It latches on, so you never need to worry about it coming out. The main is furled and unfurled with a single line, so it only takes about 3 seconds to sail out and be on your way.

I personally store my Bravo on the shore above a 2' sea wall. It is light enough that my wife can lift it over by herself and have the boat disassembled and stored in 2 minutes.

Something to consider is that the Pico and Bravo are vastly different boats. A bravo uses a single main without a boom that has 89 square feet of sail while the Pico is a main with boom and jib with a total 67 square feet of sail. The Bravo is a cat and the Pico is a mono. These are very different animals.

As far as total time required for setup and takedown, I easily give it to the Bravo. That said, these boats are so different that it is more of a question about whether you want a cat or a mono.


----------

